# Alternative energy books collection 886 MB



## jassim78 (18 يوليو 2009)

description
Solar in practice 135 MB
---------------------------
Solar calculation program
7 solar water heating system designs...By Michael Hackl... 361 KB
345-Solar_Slowpump_spec_Feb02.pdf 256 KB
A house-heating solar greenhouse...By Don Fallick.pdf 20 KB
A little planning makes living with solar easier than you th... 31 KB
A passive solar-heated tower house...By Stephen Hecke... 1,208 KB
A solar primer--how it works, how it's made, what it cost... 460 KB
A solar-powered silent partner...By Jim Slater and Larry ... 20 KB
Add solar power to your truck or camper...By Jeff Yago.... 3,591 KB
advanced_energy_design_guide_retail_buildings.pdf 5,641 KB
Build a simple solar-powered outdoor light...By Jeff Yago... 5,310 KB
Build a Solar Hydrogen Fuel Cell System.pdf 3,693 KB
Build a solar powered clock...By Carl Bussjaeger.PDF 127 KB
Build your own solar hot tub--By Ribert C. Herman.pdf 274 KB
Build your own solar panel.pdf 3,673 KB
Build Your Own Solar Water Heater_tmk.PDF 2,969 KB
Build your own solar-powered water pumping stattion.pdf 1,911 KB
Charging rv batteries with the sun...By Michael Gohl.PD 44 KB
Conservation and a wise choice of home appliances is th... 22 KB
Crystalline Silicon Solar Cells.pdf 9,925 KB
Design for Environmental Sustainability.pdf 7,377 KB
Designing for solar heating...By Don Fallick.PDF 87 KB
Emergency solar power for $950...By Jeff Yago.pdf 238 KB
Getting the most out of a solar electric system--By Paul J.. 45 KB
GRADIMO%20SVETLIJU%20BUDUCNOST.pdf 39 KB
Grid-tie solar powered farm...By Jeff Yago.pdf 3,574 KB
Grounding and lightning protection for solar-electric pow... 137 KB
Here is a solution to the problem of transmitting solar ele... 150 KB
Here's one way to build a solar-heated shower...By Harr... 13 KB
Homemade.Solar.Cells.pdf 1,946 KB
How an inverter fits into your solar electric system...By J.. 207 KB
How to wire your house for solar electricity...By Steve . 21 KB
Integrated PV-roofing...By Michael Hackleman.pdf 319 KB
Keep those gadgets working after the power goes out...... 94 KB
Marrying solar thermal and photovoltaics to create a top ... 125 KB
Organic Photovoltaics.djvu 5,549 KB
Photovoltaics in Arkansas' Meadowcreek community help ... 64 KB
Photovoltaics--is the big price breakthrough just around ... 191 KB
Planning+and+Installing+Bioenergy+Systems+-+A+Gui... 9,121 KB
Preparing your photovoltaic system for winter...By Wind... 51 KB
principi solarne geometrije.pdf 385 KB
PV as a country business--if you're a jack-of-all-trades...... 9 KB
PV pioneer describes his successful solar home--By Paul J... 101 KB
Selecting the right PV voltage...By Windy Dankoff.pdf 15 KB
Self-reliant couple create solar homestead...By Larry Elli... 80 KB
Simple Solar Homesteading.pdf 2,296 KB
solar aleo_datenblatt_s16_en.pdf 181 KB
Solar Building Design...By Stephen Heckeroth.PDF 1,081 KB
Solar Cell Improvements Make Solar Modules Desirable A.. 12 KB
Solar Cell Inventor Tony Lamb Made His Breakthrough in ... 184 KB
Solar Cells- Materials, Manufacture and Operation.pdf 33,934 KB
Solar cells, Inverters, and your Personal Computer...By ... 13 KB
solar module Blue[Solon]_220_07_en.pdf 921 KB
Solar panel testing and repail...By Donald Koehler.PDF 21 KB
Solar power 101--Batteries--Part 1...By Jeff Yago.pdf 366 KB
Solar power 101--Batteries--Part 2...By Jeff Yago.pdf 192 KB
Solar power 101--Inverters--Part 3...By Jeff Yago.pdf 437 KB
Solar power 101--Solar arrays--Part 4...By Jeff Yago.pdf 507 KB
Solar Power Your Home For Dummies.pdf 6,906 KB
Solar Power--Is It the Answer for Your Electric Needs...B... 35 KB
solar PV_Module[Solon]_en.pdf 1,937 KB
solar slovacki prirucnik.pdf 550 KB
Solar water pumping basics...By Windy Dankoff.pdf 165 KB
Solar water pumping--a sensible, reliable alternative...By... 32 KB
solarna pavlovic.pps 2,569 KB
Solarni%20kolektori,F3,F3Q,CFK.pdf 742 KB
Standby battery charging techniques can ensure engine ... 2,886 KB
Sunny solutions for the north slope...By Michael Hacklem... 753 KB
The care and feeding of solar batteries...By Jeff Yago.pdf 3,812 KB
The Integral Passive Solar Water Heater Book.pdf 8,198 KB
The sensible, integrated photovoltaic energy system...B... 35 KB
Try these simple ways to get started in solar hot water..... 26 KB
Wolf%20-%20Solarna%20tehnika.pdf 1,295 KB
Wind and Water pover 41 MB
---------------------------
Coil winding machine - Gingery 1991.pdf 732 KB
Electricity from the wind--Assessing wind energy potential...pdf 395 KB
Finding and restoring a 1930s Wincharger...By Michael Hackle.pdf 738 KB
Harnessing the wind--an interview with Mick Sagrillo...By Mi.pdf 573 KB
Mick Sagrillo--Wizard of Wind...By Vern Modeland.PDF 14 KB
Wind power from the past...By Larry Elliott.PDF 75 KB
wind_energuy_Siting_Handbook_Feb2008.pdf 15,056 KB
How to build a safe, effective wood-fired hot water heater...pdf 52 KB
How to design and build a water system for your backwoods ho.PDF 818 KB
Tankless water heaters offer some important advantages, but .pdf 208 KB
The oceans 1942.djvu 17,272 KB
The water system, part 1...By Michael Hackleman.pdf 750 KB
The water system, part 2--tanks and pumps...By Michael Hackl.pdf 585 KB
The water system, part 3--gold and silver...By Michael Hackl.pdf 318 KB
Try a gravity flow water system...By Don Fallick.PDF 159 KB
Tune up your water system to save energy...By Windy Dankoff.pdf 160 KB
Using salvaged materials to build a thermosiphon solar hot w.pdf 112 KB
Water pump blues. Condider the trusty ram pump...By Don R Wi.... 135 KB
Water systems for homesteads with alternative electrical sys.PDF 1,479 KB
Water--a safe supply when you're off the grid...By Jeff R. Y.pdf 545 K
Design calculations for no-head, low-head waterwheels...By R... 95 KB
Design calculations for overshot waterwheels...By Rudy Behre... 33 KB
Do-it-yourself hydro survey...By Michael Hackleman.PDF 284 KB
Finallizing a hydro-electric installation...By Michael Hackl.PDF 1,886 KB
Installing a Hydro System...By Michael Hackleman.PDF 621 KB
Micro-hydropower--a working example...By Greg and Bonnie C... 40 KB
Restoring a hydro unit...By Michael Hackleman.PDF 208 KB
Waterpower for personal use...By Rudy Behrens.PDF 144 KB
Is steam power in your future--By Skip Goebel.pdf 284 KB
Renovable based technologies 93 MB
-----------------------------------
Handbook of Alternative Fuel Technologies folder 14,800 KB
InnovationinGroundwaterandSoilCleanup_muya.pdf 9,071 KB
Paring down for off-grid living...Steven Gregersen.pdf 1,283 KB
Principles of renewable energy.pdf 10,766 KB
Profiting from Clean Energy - 0470117990.PDF 2,800 KB
Sustainability Science and Engineering, Elsevier (2006).pdf 32,155 KB
The Biomass Assessment Handbook, 2007.pdf 3,896 KB
Cooking something 117MB
----------------------------
Making and using a solar cooker...By Joe Radabaugh.PDF 105 KB
The solar bakery--quickbreads and cakes...By Jennifer Stein .pdf 67 KB
Try this simple slow cooker...By Rev. J.D. Hooker.pdf 184 KB
Cool you home with this simple device while you also meet yo.pdf 36 KB
Here's a cold storage house as good as our ancestor's built..PDF 19 KB
Here's a low-cost, low-tech refrigerator that really works...pdf 44 KB
Keeping your food cold...By Michael Hackleman.pdf 188 KB
Make a fully functional cold storage pit-mound and enjoy you.pdf 113 KB
Our old icehouse--one of our most valuable buildings...By Ma.PDF 100 KB
The old time spring house...By Bill Parman.PDF 67 KB
Build this sturdy large-capacity food dehydrator...By Charle.PDF 105 KB
For large quantity food dehydration try this homemade gem fr.PDF 138 KB
Make a fully functional cold storage pit-mound and enjoy you.PDF 56 KB
Solar food drying...By Marcella Shaffer.pdf 148 KB
Some tips on drying foods at home...By Jj Fallick.pdf 212 KB
They may be old but they work--a solar food dryer...By Jj.PDF 114 KB
Home_Power_Magazine_-_Issue_121_-_Oct-Nov_2007_www.noonee.cn_.pdf 18,485 KB
HoPoM-116_dec_jan2k7.pdf 16,301 KB
HoPoM-117_feb_mar2k7.pdf 22,841 KB
HoPoM-118_apr_may2k7.pdf 20,020 KB
Make.Magazine.-.Vol.01.pdf 41,030 KB
Firewood--how and what to buy...By Ray Lagoe.pdf 13 KB
Gathering low cost firewood...By John R. Horton.pdf 23 KB
Hard woods are the best but pine has its place...By Diamond .pdf 23 KB
Here's the best way to split gnarly firewood--By Jim Deaton.pdf 96 KB
Sources of firewood...By Dan Shechtman.pdf 7 KB
Teach your kids the fun, safe way to split kindling...By Don.pdf 23 KB
Choosing and using a wood cookstove...By Mary Pipes.pdf 84 KB
Cooking with woodstoves...By Jennifer Stein.pdf 26 KB
Cookstore lore..by Don Fallick.PDF 31 KB
Some thoughts about my wood cookstove...by Dynah Geissal.PDF 11 KB
The cholesterol in your stovepipe can be fatal...By D.B. Fra.pdf 9 KB
Try cooking on top of your heating stove...By Marjorie Burri.pdf 15 KB
Just for kids--sun kabobs and solar sizzle...By Lucy Shober.PDF 45 KB
----------------------------------------------------------------
Home construction 167MB
----------------------------
A tour of some alternative energy homes in the Pacific North.PDF 112 KB
Battery powered weekend retreat...By Jeffrey Yago.PDF 641 KB
Build an earth-sheltered log cabin...By Tok Thompson.PDF 19 KB
Detail Solar Architecture {DETAIL}.pdf 55,865 KB
Ecohouse.A.Design.Guide.0750649046.pdf 6,307 KB
Here's some sound construction advice for tackling the most .PDF 98 KB
How To Build Your Own Underground Home Construction Plans Energy Efficient... 48,764 KB
Insulation and vapor barriers...By Martin Harris.PDF 89 KB
Plan your energy-independent home before you begin construct.PDF 79 KB
Semi-underground, solar house near the Canadian border has s.PDF 59 KB
Solar & propane powered super home...By Jeffrey Yago.PDF 823 KB
The Complete Book Of Underground Houses.pdf 37,371 KB
Try an isolated gain passive solar house...By H. Scott Kaufm.PDF 24 KB
Heat and cool inexpensively with a ground source heat pump--.pdf 28 KB
Heat your household from the outside--By Jacqueline Tresl.pdf 159 KB
Heat your upstairs by cutting holes in the floor...By Don Fa.PDF 28 KB
Radiant Floor Heating...By Michael Hackleman.PDF 321 KB
Selecting the right heating system...By Martin S. Haris.PDF 192 KB
Staying warm...By Robert L Williams.PDF 5,625 KB
Thermal mass has its place but R value is the more efficient.PDF 109 KB
86374_01.pdf 323 KB
86374_02.pdf 692 KB
86374_03.pdf 1,319 KB
86374_04.pdf 1,290 KB
86374_05.pdf 693 KB
86374_06.pdf 291 KB
86374_07.pdf 469 KB
86374_08.pdf 490 KB
86374_abbr.pdf 122 KB
86374_fm.pdf 142 KB
86374_indx.pdf 151 KB
86374_pref.pdf 128 KB
86374_ref.pdf 140 KB
86374_toc.pdf 273 KB
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Solar 2 112 MB
----------------
a_solar_cooking_day.pdf 1,869 KB
Alternative.Energy.Demystified_Up.bY.HsnTop.pdf 4,357 KB
Electronics A First Course 2nd Ed.pdf 15,669 KB
Environmental_Engineer_Summer_06_paper_2.pdf 1,908 KB
Financing.pdf 502 KB
Get YourPower from theSun.pdf 764 KB
GETTING THE MOST OUT OF PV CELLS.pdf 931 KB
Integration_of_Alternative_Sources_of_Energy_0471712329.pdf 8,332 KB
McGrawHill - Solary Energy Projects for the Evil Genius - 50 Projects.pdf 9,628 KB
Organic Solar Cells.pdf 1,176 KB
Passive Solar Handbook 1.pdf 2,924 KB
PaybackOnSolarSERG.pdf 599 KB
Polythiophene-nanotubes PV cells.pdf 106 KB
PSD-Passivesolar%2000-790.pdf 599 KB
Simple Solar Homesteading.pdf 2,296 KB
solar agriculture guide.pdf 1,022 KB
Solar House - A Guide for the Solar Designer.pdf 5,369 KB
Solar Hydrogen.pdf 52 KB
Solar Power via the Moon.pdf 404 KB
Solar Power Your Home For Dummies.pdf 7,301 KB
Solar Thermal and Photovoltaic Collector.pdf 409 KB
Solar.Engineering.of.Thermal.Processes-0471510564.pdf 37,518 KB
solar_power_qa.pdf 817 KB
solar_timeline.pdf 484 KB
SolarI.pdf 1,978 KB
solarwindinstallersn micigen usa.pdf 88 KB
The Market Value and Cost of.pdf 572 KB
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
solar 3 215 MB
-----------------
Battery tehnology handbook 14.5MB
Designing Indoor Solar Products 3.57MB
Handbook of photovoltaic science and engeneering 16.6MB
Homemade Solar Cells [Free Energy eBook].pdf 1,946 KB
Modelling_Photovoltaic_Systems_Using_PSpice 15.1MB
Power Electronics for Modern Wind Turbines (Synthesis Lectures on P... 3.17MB
Switching Power Supplies A-Z 5.78MB
Water4Gas 5.17MB
1081_fm.pdf 71 KB
1081_indx.pdf 2,514 KB
alternative_energy_IMT.pdf 1,866 KB
Build_a_Solar_Hydrogen_Fuel_Cell_System.pdf 3,693 KB
furnworld1008sm.pdf 12,935 KB
GSES-ECOFYS_Planning and Installing Bioenergy Systems-A Guide for ... 9,121 KB
liden_ses_dish_stirling.pdf 2,328 KB
osuna_ps10-20_power_towers.pdf 3,621 KB
Quaschning_Understanding Renewable Energy Systems.pdf 6,618 KB
renewableSpunkins.pdf 12,704 KB
smith_infinia_dish_stirling.pdf 5,607 KB
Solar Cells- Materials, Manufacture and Operation.pdf 33,934 KB
Wind+and+Solar+Power+Systems(2).pdf 3,989 KB
Wind+and+Solar+Power+Systems.pdf 6,668 KB
Alternative.Energy.DeMystified.A.Self-Teaching.Guide.McGraw.Hill.2... 2,099 KB
Detail Solar Architecture {DETAIL}.pdf 55,865 KB
links 
http://rapidshare.com/files/157046313/wnwpower.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/150676079/SOLAR_IN_PRACTICE.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/150770188/SOLAR_IN_PRACTICE.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151314672/Renewable_based_technologies.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/152238494/COOKING_SOMETHING.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/152251539/COOKING_SOMETHING.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/152301435/HOME_CONSTRUCTION.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/152381395/HOME_CONSTRUCTION.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153187692/Solar_2.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153539458/Solar_2.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153757774/Solar_3.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153801942/Solar_3.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153807706/Solar_3.part3.rar


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 يوليو 2009)

Thank u so much, but if u can upload using 4shared, it is better ..


----------



## agaaaas (28 يونيو 2010)

الله يمحي لك كل السيئاتك ويزيدك حسنات ويدخلك أفضل الجنات


----------



## hasanjaber (14 نوفمبر 2014)

*i need this book*

i cant get the files, the files were been deleted in rapidshare 
please help


----------



## hussein khalaf (6 يونيو 2015)

اخي العزيز الروابط لا تعمل هل من الممكن ان ترفعها على الفور شيرد ولك الشكر الجزيل لانها كتب مهمة


----------

